
In 90 Minutes, Humble Bundle Raises $300,000 for Rights Groups - benologist
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/humble-bundle-300000-rights-groups,33650.html
======
haspoken
Is this all the work of Humble Bundle, or are they just organizing the
developers who are donating their wares?

